# Possible Match!



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Sorry i haven't been posting much lately as i've been busy visiting my mum in respite care, sorting out her new bungalow and clearing out her old house ready for sale , as well as looking after her 2 dogs, one of whom was hit by a car and has hurt his leg so has been going to the vets a lot and is in a pretty sorry state- but improving.

Anyway, back to the news- our S/W called me this morning and we have been linked to a sibling pair, a girl who is 18/19 mths old and a boy who is 3/4 months old!! Their S/W is apparantly very keen on us although there are two other couples in the running. If we are lucky ones- we are looking at the end of April/May for placement!
We are currently trying to arrange a time to go see the Form F's etc,sometime next week.

I am so nervous, excited, and just about every emotion going at the moment!!. I cried when i got off the phone!

Daren't get too hopeful though in case we are not chosen.

Eeeeeeekkk!

Love to everyone

Momox


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

HI MOMO THAT IS GREAT NEWS..............HOPE EVERYTHING GOES YOUR WAY.

SORRY TO SEEM AN IDIOT  BUT WHAT AGES ARE THE CHILDREN YOU ARE BEING CONSIDERED FOR.

IF  I HAVE UNDERSTOOD YOUR MESSAGE CORRECTLY YOU MAY HAVE A DAUGHTER WHO WILL BE 18/19 MONTHS OLD AND A SON WHO WILL BE 3/4 MONTHS AGE.  WHAT FANTASTIC AGES. 

LOVE
ANDREA


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Momo

Fantastic news. Bet you are excited.  

We were in competition (sorry if this is the wrong word) with 3 other couples and it is soo hard. We told ourselves to not get emotionally attached, yeh right!! We were very lucky and were chosen.

Keep us posted....  Agree with Andrea great ages.

xxx


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Momo

Brilliant news, really pleased for you.

I'll keep my   .  Looking forward to hearing about this wonderful journey to motherhood.  Keep in touch.

Love Melanie


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

That's fantastic news - got everything crossed for you....

T x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Momo fantastic news, fingers crossed they decide you are the best couple.

love 
Cindy


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi, 

just wanted to say good luck ..... sounds like you deserve it .... with everything you are going through at the mo.

lol maisie x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Momo fantastic news hun, what fantastic ages too ! everything crossed for you   as maisie has said sounds like you deserve it soooo much

pam xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you MoMo


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Great news Momo, hope everything goes your way.

LAine


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

wow 

I hope you get some good news soon.

PBMxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Momo

Great news hun, when will you kno if you are the CHOSEN ones?

Great ages and lots of "firsts" you can do with them

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got everything crossed for you Momo love JD x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow great news momo, lovely ages 
really hope these are the ones for you, fingers crossed

kj x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Momo - great news, keeping everything crossed for you
good luck.

LB
X


----------



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for all your very kind messages of support!

Superal- yes the little girl is 18/19 months old and her baby brother is 3/4 months old- such fantastic ages aren't they?!

Karen M- were not really sure when we'll found out if we have been selected- hopefully we won't have to wait too long -it will be unbearable.

Our S/W wanted to see us on monday morning- but unfortunately my husband has to attend an awards meeting with his MD on monday morning and there really isn't anyway out of it. Been trying to get hold of our S/W to arrange another day but she's constantly in meetings- i'm tearing my hair out with worry that we might miss out if we don't meet up with her asap.

Been trying to keep busy so as not to think about it- yeah right!
Was at my mums new bungalow painting until 11pm last night trying to get it ready for her so she can move out of respite care next weekend, sjhe'll need quite a bit of help for the next few weeks as she still has her pot on her broken foot and has to use crutches which she is finding very difficult as she is 74 and riddled with arthritus.  we've also got one very depressed dog on our hands who is not happy about having a bucket collar on his head and the lack of walkies- oh hum!

Wish the phone would ring...

Anyway-thanks again for all your well wishes,

Momo.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Momo - yes they are fantastic ages!

Try to stay positive, it's hard when you know there are other people in the running BUT you must be a good match or you wouldn't be amongst these potential matches, if you know what I mean.

Reference your SW being busy that can only be a good thing!

Have you no idea of when you'll be notified?

We were very lucky when matched to our 2, we were never told about other people being considered until after we had been chosen.  I think with DS we were their first choice but they did have other people who they could consider.

With DD we didn't even know about her until after the matching panel had chosen us.  We were picked from 6 other couples and felt very honoured to have been chosen.  I did feel sorry for the other couples not chosen BUT i did not know them personally and knew that another match would come their way.

Not sure if what I am typing is helping BUT I'm sure you understand what I am trying to say.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Just wanted to say I have got my fingers crossed for you Momo

Thankfully we were the only couple taked to matching panel (although we did find out that several couples had been looked at for our girls). Try not to chew your finger nails off with worry and I hope you get some good news soon.

Morgana x


----------

